# Music: Potential Effects on Cannabis Growth



## Dr.Azura (Apr 5, 2013)

So we were researching some info on playingmusic to plants and its affect on growth rates. So we decided to conduct our own experiment. We will have classical music played 24/7 through headphones to one plant and see if there are any significant changes in comparison to the other plants in our tent. If anyone would like to try this as well, this is the place to post your articles.
Here are some pretty interesting articles:
*"The Chinese Meridian and Acoustic Biology-*

Though plants don't have ears or brains to listen to and understand the complexities of music, many researchers believe that plants do respond to sound frequency as sensed through a 'meridian system' that picks up sound waves. Based on a Chinese theory, the meridian system suggests that both plants and animals have an acoustical sensing system and react positively or negatively to music, depending on the sound. Researchers don't fully understand this meridian system, but witness marked growth and production rates among plants that are exposed to "agri-wave technology.'"-http://www.gardenguides.com/116597-classical-music-its-effects-plants.html


"Dorothy Retallack did many controlled greenhouse experiments with different genres of music and plants.

She found after 2 weeks, plants physically leaned 15 to 20 degrees towards a radio playing classical and jazz music, while they scramble to grow away from rock music and become sick. Marigolds listening to rock music died within 2 weeks, whereas those in the classical music room 6 feet away were flowering.

But by far the most noticeable positive reactions were to classical Indian music for plants. A researcher in India also had success with Indian music."-http://www.smilinggardener.com/plants/music-and-plants

"Two researchers at the University of Ottawa did trials with high-frequency vibrations in wheat. Plants responded best to a frequency of 5000 cycles a second. They were baffled and could not explain why audible sound had nearly doubled wheat harvests."-http://www.smilinggardener.com/plants/music-and-plants


So bust out your old iPods and mp3 players, and give it a try! Post results or experiments here.


Dr.Azura & Love


----------



## Opm (Apr 6, 2013)

There is an episode of mythbusters where they do this experiment.

They found that playing music did increase growth rates, but it didn't matter what type of music it was. Not sure on the whole elaning thing.

I have a radio going 24/7 in my grow because:
1) it's nice to have some toons while gardening.
2) It costs like $.20 a day to run it
3) Why not?


----------



## mrCRC420 (Apr 6, 2013)

I play music pretty much all day, and since the ladies are downstairs, they enjoy it too  I've always played music for my plants and I talk to them a bit. I mean; if it doesn't help them, it certainly improves my mood, which likely makes me a happier and more focused grower, which gives me happier plants and makes me smile. Kinda a grow room karma, pay it forward thing going on here


----------



## skatershawn (Apr 6, 2013)

How loud should it be?


----------



## mrCRC420 (Apr 6, 2013)

skatershawn said:


> How loud should it be?


Ask your plants next time you play them some music you also enjoy, they'll tell you what volume is right.


----------



## Dr.Azura (Apr 6, 2013)

I mean, it's food for thought. Just an interesting theory. If plants actually lean towards the source of music, that's a start for possible evidence of this notion. Why not give it a try?
Let them ladies dance!


----------



## skatershawn (Apr 6, 2013)

I agree, was just wondering what the volume should be set at, and what genre would they most prefer? Would the sound of nature benefit any?


----------



## Dr.Azura (Apr 6, 2013)

Hmm. It's about frequency, not really the type. But I've read that soft classical music is a really low frequency, which they prefer. So I would use that. Just enough to where it's not going to be annoying to you and just enough to quietly fill your grow room with vibration and sound.


----------



## GrowinDad (Apr 11, 2013)

Just curious, but the fans have noise vibrating in the tent, wouldn't that count then?


----------



## Dr.Azura (Apr 13, 2013)

Probably not. Anything that makes sound, has a frequency. But getting the right frequency range is the key. And the fans might not even qualify for this range or even volume.


----------



## automated (Apr 14, 2013)

Here are some of my findings relating to music and growing plants.

I upgraded my mini computer which functions as a climate controller with an mp3 player and addded a variaty of playlists which get played automatically at certain schedules throughout the day. There are 2 small pc speakers tied to the top of the tent, aiming down on the plants.
Plants, when they like the music you are playing, grow towards the source of the sound.
I provide the plants with: classic adagio, classic sitar, french adagio, some converted to mp3s records from that guy who did the plant music experments in the 70's and a couple of experimental edited mp3's where the wavelength spectrums were filtered to get certain frequencies.


Whether a plant likes your music or not is realy up to a bunch of simple factors.
Simplest thing being the enviroment, as with all grows, a goood climate control is at the heart of a successful grow.
If this already is insufficient, then all the intended extras are just a waste.
If the enviroment and feeding is just enough ... then it leaves little room to give any form of growth stimulance apart from the earlier two mentioned.

So, with the things in order, climate feed etc .. next comes the audio feed.
What does the music actually do for the plants ... well .. tbh ... in form of music, not really anything
Its all in the wavelengths of the audio, it sends out little vibrations, in my opinion, its a form of stress.

As with humans, when you listen to certain music,some times you can say that you can "feel" the music, a very simple example being base tones.
Next to that, certain rythems can also be experienced as sensations. (starting low goingup with an increasing pace etc etc etc)
Now, what I believe to be also true, is that we can actually get "tired" of music and certain sounds. Just as certain sounds can feel unpleasant.
The same goes for the plants.
They are living life forms and experience reality with a whole range of organic sensors.
I believe most important with music are the wave lengths and rythems.
From other researches from dosens scholars, hobyists and sort, I got to that list of sounds I use.


Classic adagio: From Vivaldi to Beethoven, Bach andsome others, this classical range of music is said to provide robustsness and strong plants with firm stems.
Listening to the music,it often sounds and feels very impressive, heay colorfull sound, feeling intense. I can relate to it likely giving a strenngthening effect.

French Adagio: Several know classic artists providing Adagio with a to me a somwhat more playfull tune/underlayer
I added these as it had a wider variety of wave spectrum

Classic Sitar, hindi music: This music is said to provide lush and bushy plants
I experience this music as playfull and perky, which I can related to mentioned effect.
If you ever heard those bollywood songs, imagine that with a higher quality classical instruments.

Music to grow plants: Some people did a load of experiments with music, has music varying in the jazz.
The research from 70's indicated they only played the music 45 minutes per day and got great results.
Reading up on this research, I discovered they used special frequency ranges hidden in the music, it was also mentioned somewhere in the research, but obviously kept on the low a bit.
Certain researches online showed that the frequenties used stimulate the ATP energy storage/transport during the light cycle which should get used during dark.
Interresting
I analysed some of the wave spectrums from the song, and together with research done in the corner of music and plants, I got me a range of hz which I filtered from several of the classical music, and compiled some songs from that.
I got some weird results with it, and can say for near sure that music with certain tones influence your plants a lot more then music without those tones.

The computer plays a set of 5 playlists giving an hour or so silence between them (lists get played twice in 24 hrs).
Overall, I think my plants are doing kick ass.
But its my first grow in my current location and have no reference to where I had not used it, though I like to believe that some parts of the comon sense applied, goes a long way.

This is just my experience with music .. dunno if it holds any value for others, but I got so much info from this forum, might as well try and contribute too


----------



## Coho (Apr 14, 2013)

Rap makes em hermi.


----------



## Opm (Apr 15, 2013)

I am a bit skeptical about the plants 'leaning toward' the music. This also means the plant is leaning away from the light source. This is detrimental to growth and counterproductive. What advantage does this give over increased photosynthesis?


----------



## automated (Apr 15, 2013)

Opm said:


> I am a bit skeptical about the plants 'leaning toward' the music. This also means the plant is leaning away from the light source. This is detrimental to growth and counterproductive. What advantage does this give over increased photosynthesis?


As long as the plants grow somewhere underneath a light, I see no problem. 
The leaning towards an audio source is merely an indication that the plants react to it.
If you would try and place your speakers outside your grow room, luring the plants out from underneath the light .... thats just .... weird thinking


----------



## lovemymj (Apr 15, 2013)

skatershawn said:


> I agree, was just wondering what the volume should be set at, and what genre would they most prefer? Would the sound of nature benefit any?


YOU SPARKED A THOUGHT!!! What about the sound of a RUNNING STREAM of water? Or Waves crashing.....Maybe the roots will try like hell to find that stream..??? Maybe the last 2 weeks while flushing play some, "INSECT" SOUNDS, like bees or flies buzzing around to help trichome production...  LOL If they hear the bugs coming they might freak out and go into SUPER protection mode!!! and stack up the trichomes!?!


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 15, 2013)

Fuck classical, what your plants really need is some Green Day, then you will see some real growth.


----------



## automated (Apr 15, 2013)

There is this guy dan carlson, who created sonic bloom. It uses mostly birds sounds and some other nature sound (like crickets)

http://www.musicforyourplants.com/

this site has a LOT of information about music and plants.


----------



## lovemymj (Apr 15, 2013)

This should be a good thread.... I can't wait to hear other peoples' ideas!


----------



## SpaceBuddha (Apr 15, 2013)

automated said:


> There is this guy dan carlson, who created sonic bloom. It uses mostly birds sounds and some other nature sound (like crickets)
> 
> http://www.musicforyourplants.com/
> 
> this site has a LOT of information about music and plants.


Cheers, interesting link. While music may have a slight positive effect on our plants, I personally doubt a cannabis harvest size would increase even marginally. There are far better things for increasing yeild, such as improved light, better nutrients, various types of training, root space etc.

Regardless of that, I have a little radio playing classical music to my plants during lights on time, and the plants are looking just fine n dandy.


----------



## budman111 (Apr 18, 2013)

Mumbo Jumbo


----------



## EverythingsHazy (Apr 18, 2013)

no bob marley joke yet?


----------



## nukethewhales (Apr 22, 2013)

not really mumbo jumbo .. mostly to do with frequency and strength of vibration 2440 cycles per second is optimal I believe and should face top down in the grow room. anything outside the range 2400-2500hz causes stress in plants causing them to die quickly. The way this works the vibrations effect auxin production... the higher the vibration in cycles per second 20,000hz + the bigger the plant gets because of auxin production ... think really spindly big leaves thicker stem type growth larger nodal distances. 2489hz is an D sharp or an E flat music note.. 8th-9th octave which is where human speech patterns exist. so if anything you should be playing National public radio on a loop the louder the better. .. but the electricity required to power the 300rms/500+peak speakers with control unit and etc... would cost far more than buying another 250-400watts in lights almost in the near term and especially in the long term.. plus youd get alot more growth for your money.

remember light is not just a particle its a wave too.


----------



## budman111 (May 2, 2013)

nukethewhales said:


> not really mumbo jumbo .. mostly to do with frequency and strength of vibration 2440 cycles per second is optimal I believe and should face top down in the grow room. anything outside the range 2400-2500hz causes stress in plants causing them to die quickly. The way this works the vibrations effect auxin production... the higher the vibration in cycles per second 20,000hz + the bigger the plant gets because of auxin production ... think really spindly big leaves thicker stem type growth larger nodal distances. 2489hz is an D sharp or an E flat music note.. 8th-9th octave which is where human speech patterns exist. so if anything you should be playing National public radio on a loop the louder the better. .. but the electricity required to power the 300rms/500+peak speakers with control unit and etc... would cost far more than buying another 250-400watts in lights almost in the near term and especially in the long term.. plus youd get alot more growth for your money.
> 
> remember light is not just a particle its a wave too.


Very interesting, you can buy an audio generator fairly cheap for around £15 and would be programmed with the desired Hz, worth looking into?


----------



## ilikecheetoes (May 5, 2013)

seems like this should be in the spirituality/religion section since its hocus pocus.


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (May 5, 2013)

I wonder if playing "the brown note" during flushing would help.

http://dsc.discovery.com/tv-shows/mythbusters/mythbusters-database/brown-note.htm


----------



## clay32 (May 15, 2013)

i think you guys might find this interesting. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-1nCeFdHZu0 if you do a search for Rice Hado Experiment you can find a few more videos.


----------



## RL420 (May 15, 2013)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> I wonder if playing "the brown note" during flushing would help.
> 
> http://dsc.discovery.com/tv-shows/mythbusters/mythbusters-database/brown-note.htm



lmfao, my sides hurt.


----------



## sparky2013 (May 17, 2013)

I wonder if I set my cd player on the floor playing James brown will they all get down  playing music to them is something I would consider tho


----------

